# Female rabbit humping me?



## minimoomin (Sep 13, 2015)

My bun is about one and a half years old and not spayed. She lives in my room, and this morning at four AM she was going crazy in her cage so I let her out in hopes she would then become quiet enough so I could sleep. I'm used to her jumping on my bed to investigate my sleeping form, but this morning while I lay face down she mounted my head and started humping it. At first I thought she was just climbing on me and pushed her off, but insistent she did it again. Realising what was happening i leaped out of bed, and to my dismay she followed and tried again at my leg. I moved around the room telling her no, but she started grunting and followed me around until I finally had to leave before she got aggressive. Couple minutes later I return and put we back into her cage and she's fine. 

Why did she do that?? I'm sure she's female because she's had several false pregnancies before after i housed her with a male who i thought to be female (he was too young for nothing to be working luckily).


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 13, 2015)

I read that rabbits of both sexes hump each other, but can't remember why. Maybe it's a dominance thing?


----------



## stevesmum (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm sorry but your story made me laugh so hard I almost choked on my coffee. But seriously, she should be spayed. Or for now maybe give her a stuffie to hump.


----------



## pani (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah, she's humping because she wants to make baby bunnies! :weee:

You might want to look into getting her spayed, because her becoming hormonal _will_ begin to impact her behaviour. The humping/grunting is unlikely to stop, and she may experience further false pregnancies and frustration. Cancer rates are also quite high in female rabbits that aren't spayed, so doing so may prolong her lifespan significantly!


----------



## minimoomin (Sep 14, 2015)

stevesmum said:


> I'm sorry but your story made me laugh so hard I almost choked on my coffee. But seriously, she should be spayed. Or for now maybe give her a stuffie to hump.




Hahahaha, I laughed as well after the ordeal was over. Wasn't the nicest thing to happen.


----------



## minimoomin (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah I'm wanting it to get her spayed, but I'm unable to right now. hopefully for the mean time it doesn't happen again...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 14, 2015)

In need of neutering for sure.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Sep 14, 2015)

shes had that song playing in her head ' lets get it on ', and when can WE except the little one(s) ... ? =0)

my little one had a similar problem ( but no head humping, cant lie, now that was like funny ), more like forearm humping. she would like go at it for 30 second(s) tire out rest a minute and off she went again ( while thumping her feet ). I was afraid she would like, catch on fire ( or the carpet ) or something w/ all that friction happening ... =0X

so I had her fix and now she chew(s) everything ( like its a no win situation, with one or the other ), but hey, I still love her =0)

best bet would get her fixed or wear some kind of protection IMO =0)


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 14, 2015)

stevesmum said:


> I'm sorry but your story made me laugh so hard I almost choked on my coffee. But seriously, she should be spayed. Or for now maybe give her a stuffie to hump.



Hey yeah. Then film it and put it on YouTube. Then maybe it will go viral and you will be rich. 


Seriously, I agree about getting her fixed. In the meantime I also agree with getting her a stuffed animal for her to, ahem, find enjoyment with.


----------

